# Need Answers Quick!



## Cheesevillage (Oct 31, 2004)

*Need Answers Quik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Why is it that when i use "find max core" for more than an hour, my clock only goes from 500 to 511
(im runnin a radeon 9600xt), but when i manually set the clock to 550 and tested for artifacts i got none after more than an hour?Is the core actually clocked @ 550 or does it just say that?Overdrive overclocks my card to 526! Higher than ATI TOOL! WTF is goin on?

PS-I tested with stock mem and core @ 550 and my average framerate on Aquamark3 only went from 31,138 to 33,31! My GFX score increased from 3,789 to 4,119.
-----------------------------------------------------------
-Atlon 64 3200(Clawhammer)
-Msi K8T Neo
-256 mb ddr pc 3200 x2
-Ati Radeon 9600xt w/arctic vga silencer & custom ramsinks


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 31, 2004)

> Is the core actually clocked @ 550 or does it just say that?



Actually your doubts are fully justified and it *might* just say it: you should go into the atitools options and make sure the "apply clock immediately after moving slider" is checked, otherwise the core frequency won't be modify to 550mhz unless you press the "set clock" button.

On the other hand, be extremely carefull with the setting mentionned above, too high a frequency will cause immediat freeze (and the VPU recover function implemented in the catalyst drivers proved to be unusefull in that case).

Please forgive this advice if unrelated to your problem....

Last but not least, W1zzard stated in another thread that Atitool got a detection algorythm capable of finding artifacts invisible to man' eyes, thus preventing higher clocks.


----------



## Cheesevillage (Oct 31, 2004)

thx man i think ur right...the card was actually @ 500 when i thought it was @ 550. Although, im still wondering whether i should manually raise the core and mem to see if i could squeez a few extra fps outta the card.
Why do you think it is that the first time i used this program i gotta a clock 0f 525(approx the same as overdrive!) and now i can only get like 511?!?!? is it cause i never left the program on for an hour(i watched it for 15 mins).


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 31, 2004)

i'm definately the exemple to follow in order to find you max core/ mem clocks *NOT*   

After a couple of run, i couldn't manage to find a decent clock, either it was too low, either it was too high and my PC would freeze during the max clock scanning process.

Where ATitools reports 556/540, i made some correction to run at 540/550 100% stable. 556core would freeze the damn card, and 540mem was simply to low to be satisfying.

To me, atitools is the first step of a "do it yourself" successful overclock, i wish it could do it all alone but it failed so far (i'm 100% honest)


----------



## Cheesevillage (Nov 2, 2004)

thx blob...i took into accout what u said and tried overclocking my ram...for some reason(its never done this before!The first time i tried it went from 300 to 345!) it underclocked my ram!WTF is going on?LOL thx


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 2, 2004)

Cheesevillage said:
			
		

> thx blob...i took into accout what u said and tried overclocking my ram...for some reason(its never done this before!The first time i tried it went from 300 to 345!) it underclocked my ram!WTF is going on?LOL thx


45 mhz, 90 mhz effective more is an underclocking? That would be news to me


----------



## manicdan (Nov 2, 2004)

i know why it does it

ive watched it overclock before

keep an eye on ur clock speeds and for artifacts

as it goes up in clock speeds you will eventually see artifacts, it sees them too

however when it starts to de clock them the artifacts stay and it thinks its still unstable when in fact its completely fine

just watch it go up and when u see artifacts go down about 5mhz and theres your stable speed


----------



## Cheesevillage (Nov 2, 2004)

sory i wasent speaking strait...the last time i tried it my ram got underclocked...but i HAVE overclocked my ram to 345 one time.weird eh?


----------

